# Florida Trail Riders



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if there were any Florida trail riders. I am looking for people to trail ride with. Also what trails or rides have you been on and which one is your favorite.

Also is there anyone with registered horses that do the trail riding programs. I do both the Ride America though APHA and On The Trail with Pinto Horse Association.

As of now, even though I have only been once is McCulley's. It is on the FL/GA state line and it is beautiful to ride in.

Here is a picture when me and my paint went trail riding.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

where at in FL are you wanting to ride?


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Really anywhere but I am in the orlando area and I am getting bored with the trails by my house. I also would love to go to state parks because through the trail riding programs I do they are double trail riding hours.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

well in a few months I'll be moveing to morriston (probably 3 hrs from you) we have the Gothie state forrest. Its REALY big and walking distance to the trail head form my place.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

ooo... that sounds like fun. 

I love trail riding with my Paint, Chili.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Horsel02 said:


> ooo... that sounds like fun.
> 
> I love trail riding with my Paint, Chili.


I like the thought of going on trails.  It's just sooooo hot laitly.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

I ride when I can because my hours at work are funky, so usually I arena ride at about 7pm (I have a lighted arena) and trail ride on the weekends. 

This past weekend I did a Relay for Life trail ride. It was really awesome because the money donated went to a great cause. I also the park the ride was at. Sorry if I am talkative tonight I just decided to have coffee and now I am wired.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Horsel02 said:


> I ride when I can because my hours at work are funky, so usually I arena ride at about 7pm (I have a lighted arena) and trail ride on the weekends.
> 
> This past weekend I did a Relay for Life trail ride. It was really awesome because the money donated went to a great cause. I also the park the ride was at. Sorry if I am talkative tonight I just decided to have coffee and now I am wired.


 
mmmm JAVA JAVA JAVA JAVA JAVA!!!!:lol:

do you have face book?


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> mmmm JAVA JAVA JAVA JAVA JAVA!!!!:lol:
> 
> do you have face book?


 
yup, I do. I will PM you my name.


----------

